# Eclipse + jdk 6



## Smily0412 (10. Oktober 2007)

hoi,

Ich habe hier auf meinem Linux-pc java 1.6 heruntergeladen und Installiert

(das hier, ich hoffe es ist richtig: sun.java.com -> Downloads -> Java SE -> JDK 6 Update 3  ->  Linux RPM in self-extracting file ) für die Installation habe ich die bin-datei dann einfach über die konsole ausgeführt.

Allerdings kann ich die neu installierte Java-Version in eclipse nirgendwo auswählen (ich habe immer noch nur 1.5 zur Auswahl)

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? 

gruß,
Smily0412


----------



## Anime-Otaku (10. Oktober 2007)

Du musst in eclipse natürlich das neue JDK auch hinzufügen, sonst weiß es nichts davon.

Window->Preferences->java-> installed runtime


----------



## Smily0412 (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss dort einen Pfad angeben... und leider habe ich keinen plan davon, wo es hininstalliert wurde :-( dort wo die anderen java-versionen sind ( /usr/lib/jvm ) finde ich es auf jeden fall nicht.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (10. Oktober 2007)

Benutze doch einfach den "Search" Button^^


----------

